# White spot with red around it on dog's eye?



## xShareBearx (Jun 28, 2017)

Hey all,
I've got a 9-10lb 11-12yo Chihuahua mix with bladder cancer and today I noticed he's got this weird white spot on his eye and it has a red around it. It's not bothering him and he isn't in pain. I work at a vet clinic so I will be taking him in tomorrow to get it checked but it's really freaking me out even though it's not bothering him at all. You'll be able to see it more clearly if you click on the picture to enlarge it. I'm wondering if it's an ulcer but I've had one of those before and it was very painful so maybe it's a small one? Anyone have any ideas? It also seems like it's only on the lens since you can see his pupil through it.

Edit: He has cataracts in both eyes, but the thing I'm talking about is in that right eye on the bottom corner where it looks like a red circle.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

He has it in both eyes...

Is this a sudden thing or have you just noticed it progressively getting more noticeable? 

At the mildest, this could be cataracts and iris/uveal cysts.

Or it could be something like glaucoma...


----------



## xShareBearx (Jun 28, 2017)

Sorry not the cataracts but that little spot on his right eye where it's red. It's only on that one eye. He's got cataracts in both eyes.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Is the iris oddly shaped?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Prism Goldens said:


> Is the iris oddly shaped?


That's what I'm seeing. 

I'd be concerned about uveitis or glaucoma - particularly since the dog has cataracts which might be a secondary condition to something else.


----------

